# Single SSD storage, best consumer grade SSD for l2arc and zil



## belon_cfy (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi,

_Has_ anyone deployed a zfs storage with single SSD as L2ARC and ZIL? Any brand of SSD can sustain low latency priority on ZIL writes.

We have tried several brands of SSD with such workload such as Samsung 840, Curcial M2, Intel 330, 520, Corsair GS and found that only those SSD equipped with Sanforce SF2000 series are able to sustain very low write latency on ZIL during mixed workload from 0.1 ms to 0.5 ms. But those non-Sandforce based SSD's will suffer on ZIL writes in the same situation and the latency can go up to 100 ms and higher, average is 5-20 ms.

All the server hardware is completely identical and some test are carried out on the same machines.

May I know any other SSD can perform as good as those Sandforce based SSD's? Any idea?


----------



## trev (Jun 23, 2013)

Rather than the Samsung 840 TLC SSD, I'd try the Samsung 840 Pro MLC SSD.


----------



## xibo (Jun 23, 2013)

The way I read things ZIL devices should be mirrored. Nevertheless, depending on the storage (and transactions) size, the Intel 313 can be attractive.


----------

